# Best Ecocnomy Inkjet printer in market (Using Refilling/compatible cartidges)



## hightechhuman (Oct 16, 2010)

Hi All,

Please share your inputs in choosing an economy inkjet printer.

Options in front of me are

*HP deskjet 1668 
Epson Stylus T11 *

I plan to buy compatible cartridges or if possible refill the ink on my own.  I know the process will eventually damage the printer,but I want to go for the cheapest of solutions right now.

Does the cartridges for the above models come with the embedded chips which make refilling not feasible? how much will be the cost of compatible cartridges/ cost per print (B/W, economy mode)?


----------



## mayanksharma (Oct 17, 2010)

Go with Epson, if u intend to refill ink!
Else, HP all the way.


----------



## giprabu (Nov 6, 2010)

Epson is the way ..!!


----------



## giprabu (Nov 8, 2010)

pravinbv said:


> ^^^
> can you suggest any specific model. which one you are using.



Epson Stylus TX111


----------



## giprabu (Nov 9, 2010)

pravinbv said:


> ^^^ does it refill? how many times? do you own it? any software to reset?
> waiting...



it cannot be refilled. . but the compatible cartridges cost just 90rs(guess it is cheaper than re-filling !)... there are four separate color cartridges cyan,yellow,magenta and black.

and each cartridge can print upto 120 pages (as per my test, the black alone got empty after ~120 b/w prints)..

#NOTE:
*The printer will not function even if a single cartridge is  absent. so pls don hav any idea of using black cartridge alone for b/w prints.

*As a special case, if black alone got emptied, the other colors can mix up and produce black (this is for black alone).

*And the model i'm using is a multi-function device . It can print, scan and copy. It can function without PC (for copy purpose alone)


----------



## victor_rambo (Nov 9, 2010)

These days, it not worth to go for a print-only device. I recently retired my HP Deskjet 1500 series inkjet printer and replaced it with a Print-Scan-Copy Epson Stylus TX121, which I purchased for just 3000. You may argue that you don't need a scan-copy function, but I suggest you still go for it.

Yes, you can refill Epson cartridges and original ones come at Rs. 250, as opposed to HP which is upwards of 850 here(black color only).

With print-scan-copy devices, paper feeding tray is usually located at the rear of the machine, so that could be a problem if you are used to front end feeding.

Forgot to add: Changing cartridges in Epson printers is quite frustrating and complicated compared to HP.

Also, Epson user guide comes in bits and pieces. So the initial days can be tough.

And yeah, if your ink usage is going to be very high, you can attach an external reservoir of ink, something called as Continuous ink supply or simply CISS. You will have to hire a technician separately for that.


----------



## victor_rambo (Nov 11, 2010)

If you are going for Epson print-scan-copy device, for for Stylus TX111, and not TX121.


----------



## giprabu (Nov 11, 2010)

victor_rambo said:


> If you are going for Epson print-scan-copy device, for for Stylus TX111, and not TX121.



..what is current price of tx111 and tx121 ?
it is almost a year since i bought it.. the price was 3.1k then..
what basically differs btwn those two models ?


----------



## victor_rambo (Nov 12, 2010)

giprabu said:


> ..what is current price of tx111 and tx121 ?
> it is almost a year since i bought it.. the price was 3.1k then..
> what basically differs btwn those two models ?


No difference or at the most Rs. 100.

I do not have first hand info about TX121 and TX111, but TX111 is said to be sturdier than TX121, as a technician(repair guy) told me.

In both these models, you can attach an external ink reservoir in which you can put non-genuine inexpensive ink. This reservoir is called as Continuous Ink Supply System(CISS). The CISS comes with a head that much be put into the cartridge slot.

In TX111, the whole cartridge slot can be seen in full, so using CISS is easy.
In TX121, only one out of four slot can be seen at times, so using CISS is difficult and messy. If you don't get the CISS for this model, you will have to break the plastic hood over the print head and install it.


----------

